# Shrink wrap or Not?



## Dixie (Jun 10, 2009)

My husband and I are in an argument. He says I should shrink wrap before shipping. (If I do, I'll leave the ends open) But, I just want to put them in boxes and ship.

How do you package your soap? 

If you bought a bar of soap, which way would you rather recieve it?


----------



## krissy (Jun 10, 2009)

i would not want shrink wrap if i bought soap. i wouldn't want to mess with it before i got to feel the texture, and smell the scent of the soap. i am weird about that though. i touch everything.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 10, 2009)

If you do M&P, your options are very limited lol.

Personally, if I recieved a CP/HP bar, I'd love an open wrapping.  But, if I got M&P, I'd appreciate the shrink wrap.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 10, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> If you do M&P, your options are very limited lol.
> 
> Personally, if I recieved a CP/HP bar, I'd love an open wrapping.  But, if I got M&P, I'd appreciate the shrink wrap.



Candice is right - with MP your choices are very limited since I understand that it must be fully sealed to protect the soap.

I make CP and I leave them in the organza bags that I use and then bos everything quite securely so they don't rub or get damagted in transit.

I also have a reputatuin for using wrapping/packaging that can be recycled easily so that's why I use what I use.  That's just me though......


----------



## Dixie (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks. I've decided how I want them wrapped...in paper. I'll post some pics tomorrow LOL, my husband hates to lose


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad you one that won Dixie .


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 11, 2009)

Everey bar of soap I open that has been shrink wrapped smells like burnt plastic to me.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 11, 2009)

Really Tabitha? I wonder why? Think maybe they were not cured out good before wrapping?
Well, I was jus worried about sweating, especially in the summer.

kitn


> Glad you one that won Dixie .



I usually do


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 11, 2009)

No, cure time has nothing to do w/ it. When you heat/melt plastic, it burns & it smells. Like when your loaf of bread is too close to the toaster & it melts & it stinks up your kitchen. Even when I receive lip balm or jars where the lids have been shrunk on, when I peel back the shrink wrap that nasty burnt plastic smell wofts up my nose. It is a real turn off for me.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 11, 2009)

I use these shrink wrap bags from WSP and they don't have a smell to them when you wrap, I think it's fabulous!

But speaking of shrink wrap, you know those little holes that let air out when you shrink - do you have to tape those use afterwards if you're doing MP?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 11, 2009)

M&P needs to be air tight, if your bag has a hole in it, it won't be airtight, will shrivel &/or get sticky.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 11, 2009)

That's what I thought - sucks because customers can't smell your product, but oh well, better than a sticky slimey mess!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 11, 2009)

Try placing 1/2 of a bar in aziplock bag & use that as a sniffer.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 11, 2009)

There's a donation fair this weekend that I'm donating to. I made mini bars of everything so people can sniff that. I hope it goes well


----------



## xyxoxy (Jun 14, 2009)

The PVC shrink wrap DOES smell like burnt plastic... and no fragrance will come through it. That really bugged me every time someone admired my pretty soaps and held it up to their nose only to be dissapointed.

So I've been experimenting with Polyolefin shrink wrap which comes in various thicknesses and can also be bought perforated. I ordered samples from 60 guage to 100 gauge in both perforated and non-perforated then wrapped 3 different soaps in each type. 

ALL of them allowed at least some fragrance through though it was not immediate. Some are better than others but I think I like the 75 guage perforated for the best balance of strength and fragrance.


----------

